# Vacuum Transfer Wine Pump Giveaway



## TxBrew

*WineMakingTalk.com is proud to announce the release of the All In One Vacuum Transfer Wine Pump Contest.*







Up for grabs is a brand new Allinone Vacuum Transfer Wine Pump that features:


Odorless and oil-free – vacuum pump
Light weight- approx. 6 lbs and well balanced
Durable plastic housing is easy to clean
All adapters, fittings and hoses (no racking canes)
In-line vacuum release control
2 speed filling control
Consistent liquid height and no overfill spillage
Can be used to bottle with any shape or size bottles
Easily degas wine (Co2 removal)
More information: http://allinonewinepump.com/

*In order to enter you must complete AT LEAST ONE of the following and then reply to this thread with which one you did.*


Refer someone to WineMakingTalk. Make sure they enter your exact user name into the referral box upon registration. Only referals after 3/14/2012 will count. 
Like us on Facebook. (https://www.facebook.com/winemakingtalk)
Follow us on Twitter. (Twitter)
Post a link to the contest on another website.

*Contest Details*

On April 1st we will close this Giveaway, put all the names in a box and draw one winner on April 2nd in a live drawing.

The winner will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to this thread to claim the prize.

In order to claim you must send TxBrew a private message with your name and full address. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.


*Legal*

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to WMT PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas *****. Entries must be received by April 1st, 2012. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes or customs fees. Free shipping to anywhere in USA. The image shown is not the actual pump, differences between that photograph and the actual product may vary.


----------



## dangerdave

You've been "Liked" on Facebook...by me!


----------



## flyguy958

You've been "Liked" on Facebook...by me as well!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Liked you on facebook 

Have also recommended this site to a few people I know who are interested in winemaking. Hopefully they will join.

So far I have been doing a lot of reading on here and not so much posting (yet). I have however decided I will start making wine at some point this month and have a kit picked out to try. So I'm sure the posts will be comming.


----------



## pizz65

You have been "liked" by me as well.


----------



## rms

"liked" on facebook by me


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Don't think I qualify for the give a way, but did a link on my website


----------



## TheTooth

I like you... on Facebook.


----------



## KenS

Followed on Twitter, and liked on Facebook!


----------



## CHVDionysus1

cavehillwinery is now following you on Twitter! And we already "Liked" you on Facebook.
We really could use a new pump! 

Thanks,
CHVDionysus1


----------



## Jenks829

Mark Jenkins likes you on Facebook


----------



## Marshap904

I like you on Facebook.


----------



## triebenbach07

subscribed


----------



## g8keeper

"liked" on facebook


----------



## HappyWineGuy

You have Benny liked on facebook by me


----------



## ffemt128

Doug Johnston liked you on facebook and I like being a member here as well...


----------



## ibglowin

That was easy!


----------



## Bailey

Liked on FB


----------



## DoctorCAD

Hmmm...no Facebook, no Twitter, don't think you want me linking you to Harley Davidson websites.

Guess I'm out of luck...


----------



## MarsColonist

Liked on facebook!


----------



## cody.c.freeman

Cody Freeman liked you on Facebook! And codycfreeman is following you on twitter.


----------



## FrostedPatriot

I liked you on facebook!


----------



## ruggierm1

You've been like on Facebook.


----------



## Mcamnl

"Liked" on Facebook.


----------



## diggerdan17

I liked you on Facebook!!!


----------



## DesertDance

*Enter me!*

I liked you and commented on facebook!


----------



## TJsBasement

Tj Miller on FB


----------



## gjensen1962

liked on facebook


----------



## Noe

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## bobpf

*Facebook*

I "Liked" you on facebook!


----------



## vinividivici

I liked you on Facebook...

Bob


----------



## mrzazz

You've been "LIKED" on facebook and "LINKED" on facebook


----------



## JohnnyRico

Moderator Fakebacon (me, duh, winning) posted a link to this contest at the following:

National Association of Impala SS Owners (NAISSO) website forum.


----------



## mlomeli

"Liked" on Facebook and "Following" on Twitter...


----------



## SharkTickler

Followed on Twitter! 

Johnny


----------



## agdodge4x4

Followed on Twitter, but already 'liked' on facebook!


----------



## clicker666

TxBrew said:


> *In order to enter you must complete AT LEAST ONE of the following and then reply to this thread with which one you did.
> 
> I liked you on Facebook and am following on Twitter. If I win can I pay for shipping to Canada?*


----------



## baldbrewer

@stonecoldcurly is gladly following you guys on Twitter
keep up the great work!

cheers!


----------



## DeniseHogemann

I've liked you on facebook for a while now. Also has pinned you on pinterest.com


----------



## digitaleye

Liked of FaceBook. Cant believe I never did that before!!


----------



## MSLISAJ

Count me in!! Just "Liked" on Facebook................

Lisa


----------



## edv

I 'Liked' on FB.

I presume this contest is open to entrants outside of the USA?


----------



## akillenb

Already liked on facebook, and been following on twitter for a while....


----------



## jma99

"Liked" on facebook 3/15.
My very first facebook "like"!


----------



## joebrady

Liked! In for the win!


----------



## phat

something tells me the odds might be a bit long, but liked on fb


----------



## Jblyth

I'll join in the fray - Like like like like like.....want want want want.....


----------



## Brian2412

Facebook Like!


----------



## cabot

Consider yourself 'liked' on facebook!


----------



## Paulc

liked on facebook. Paulc


----------



## Woreign

I "liked" you on FaceBook too!


----------



## boasist

You got the like on facebook and the follow on Twitter. Great of you guys to do this. Awesome giveaway.


----------



## DageonYar

I already liked you on facebook  So I have now followed you on Twitter.

 Fingers crossed.


----------



## jtnelson0

You've been liked.


----------



## Danml

Liked on Facebook


----------



## sina94

Following on Twitter.


----------



## fstabryla

Liked in facebook


----------



## mlcbrew

*Twitter*

I'm now following on twitter.


----------



## Bedouga

You have been "Liked"


----------



## nateo

"liked" on FB


----------



## Ecoman44

Me "liked" you long time.


----------



## HillbillyTom

Liked you on FaceBook. This pump could really feed my growing addiction to this great hobby! Thanks


----------



## pjd

I like you.... On Facebook! Thanks,


----------



## toronado13

I liked you on facebook!


----------



## ckassotis

Liked on Facebook! 

Chris Kassotis


----------



## 20jlr

I have licked you as well!


----------



## cmason1957

You have been Liked on Facebook.


----------



## TimTheWiner

I LIKED u on Facebook!!!!!


----------



## Poni

You've been liked! I like you


----------



## MDVDuber

Liked on Facebook - Greg Rogers


----------



## mysticmead

liked you on facebook


----------



## Lonzo

You've been "Liked" on Facebook...by me as well!


----------



## Russ Stewart

You've been liked by me on Facebook.
Russ


----------



## Oracus

I have just recently "liked" you on Facebook.


----------



## hannaroo1991

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## harleydmn

Liked you a while back on Facebook


----------



## jnmar

Your FaceBook page is liked.


----------



## chrisforbush

*Done!*

I don't like you guys. I LOVE YOU! I liked you on facebook and then suggested your page to all my friends. I really hope I win. I would love to learn how to make wine and save it for 20 years so I can get silly when I'm 49 ha ha.


----------



## gonzo46307

I "liked" you guys on Facebook a long time ago, so I did the Twitter thing.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Rowdy

liked on Facebook


----------



## dscarbrough

*The Promised Land Vineyard is...*

You are Liked on FB & Followed on Twitter!


----------



## Russ Stewart

I just referred a friend to WMT. Thanks!
Russ


----------



## sreller

Liked on Facebook


----------



## MargP

I liked you on facebook...


----------



## gwm72513

You have been liked on Facebook by me!


----------



## Banjoe

What's not to "Like"?


----------



## Windchill

Liked On Facebook!!


----------



## ALE

You've been "Liked" on Facebook...by me Also!


----------



## shen

Glad to refer a friend!!!


----------



## fusa

Liked you on facebook


----------



## Numa

I liked you on Facebook!


----------



## dgwyn

Liked!


----------



## Airren

*FB & Twit!*

Liked Wine Making Talk on FB & Twitter! Looking forward to many vino related posts/twits!


----------



## Matt723

Followed on Twitter! Woohoo!


----------



## JezterVA

"Liked"

message too short


----------



## SouthernChemist

I've also "liked" you on Facebook!


----------



## WineyDoc

Followed on Twitter!


----------



## Joedaddy

I am now twitter following and facebook liking.... my vacuum pump died....


----------



## kiphorn

Liked on facebook


----------



## amytmock

*Liked on Facebook*

Psst... You've been liked!!!


----------



## PapaO

PapaO is now following you on Twitter


----------



## SB Ranch

*WineMakingTalk.com Like*

All Liked Up!


----------



## Bliss11

I "Like" Wine Making, I like drinking Wine, I Like winning (never do) Hope you deliver! To Canada!


----------



## cobra99

"Liked" on Facebook


----------



## Redtrk

"Liked" and posted!


----------



## Jasonsmsu

Jasonsmsu Liked you on Facebook!


----------



## parick

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Aggie300zx

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Wiz

Liked on Facebook under my wife's name Sheilah Worrell.


----------



## ezekielsays

i'm now following you on twitter. yay!


----------



## casner

I just followed you on Twitter. Thanks for the membership, too!


----------



## reefman

I liked you on Facebook too!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I liked you a lot on Facebook. Let me know when you need my shipping address!


----------



## kazmerzakr

*reply to thread, (pump giveaway)*

I liked you on Facebook.

Rod kazmerzak
[email protected]


----------



## Lurker

Of course I liked you, I have always liked you.

Richard L.


----------



## Nymet123

I have liked you on Facebook!

[email protected]


----------



## saddlebronze

Its on my wish list, let's see if wishes come true!


----------



## saddlebronze

Like y'all on Facebook!


----------



## Malarky

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## koolaide187

Liked on facebook now!


----------



## ksue

*pump*

liked on facebook and referred to two winemaking friends!


----------



## Oreoman26

"liked" you on Facebook


----------



## edwinamom

I "liked" you on FB


----------



## J_D

Liked on Facebook !!!!


----------



## jfrank85

This would make a great gift for my father in law plus brownie points for me! I'm in!


----------



## jwm1960

I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## Lennea

*Liked (-8*

I "Liked" you on Facebook.
Cheers,
Lennea


----------



## h089321

this pump would surely work well with my little setup.


----------



## TravisO

*Vacuum transfer pump*

I have referred a friend to the forum.


----------



## Gekko4321

I am following you on Twitter!


----------



## bcb10

*Contest*

You have been Liked on Facebook.


----------



## roadpupp

Following on twitter.


----------



## rdecristo

*You are being followed on twitter*

You are being followed on twitter


----------



## djrockinsteve

I added information and created a link to both the forum and to this page on my wedding forum. I then posted the contest to Facebook and will tell some friends about it.

I also joined Twitter and am a proud follower.

Let's see how many entries we can get.


----------



## rocket man

Liked you on facebook


----------



## Grancru

You have been "liked" on FB


----------



## gibbylet

I follow you on twitter (as gibbylet, that looks like a great product, I must say my transfer process tends to get a bit messy!


----------



## tttaff

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## BrownBeer

Likey Likey


----------



## joea132

Didn't even know there was a Facebook page


----------



## RoyParker

You Are Liked!


----------



## hamy

I have facebooked liked and followed twitter.


----------



## cheyneyr

*Like*

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## roblloyd

Just setup my twitter account for you! I'd rather follow WMT than the other horrible suggestions (Kardash...and friends).


----------



## sextro

*Liked on facebook*

Liked on facebook


----------



## TerryS

I "liked" on facebook as well.


----------



## BobF

You've been liked!


----------



## oliveking

You are liked!!!!!!


----------



## Angie

I've "liked" you for some time already ... But I can like you even more!


----------



## mebcat

You've been liked by me on Facebook.

Mike


----------



## GerardVineyard

"Liked" on facebook


----------



## Winegirl

I just created a twitter account just so I could enter, I'm not on facebook.


----------



## shotgunsenorita

Just liked on facebook


----------



## snick001

*Liked!*

I FB Liked you! Thanks!


----------



## TomK-B

*Liked!*

I Facebook liked you, too!


----------



## photony

*Tweet on*

I now follow you on Twitter.


----------



## Stoppadagrapes

*I liked you on facebook*

I liked you on FB I really would lovet to win this pump


----------



## LateRabbit

You've been "Liked" on Facebook by me.


----------



## Twintrades

I liked you on FB Cool prize !


----------



## Chrome

Liked and followed, and first post too...


----------



## teddw

you have been liked


----------



## Tropical

You've liked on Facebook by me


----------



## slowride

liked on facebook . man that would be nice thanks clay flemon


----------



## Wiley1

I referred a member.


----------



## tjohnson

You have been liked on Facebook! I really really need a pump. My last experience with my siphon was too eventful for my taste!


----------



## Canondale61

*I clicked LIKE*

Liked you on facebook


----------



## pioneergirl

Link posted to my blog www.idahohomegrown.wordpress.com

I'll keep my fingers crossed!!!Carolyn


----------



## Shel

*Vacuum pump giveaway*

"liked" on Facebook!


----------



## MEISTER

flyguy958 said:


> You've been "Liked" on Facebook...by me as well!



You've been "Liked" on Facebook...by me as well!


----------



## tornemjt

*Contest*

Already follow you on twitter and liked you on Facebook, so shared the link on facebook


----------



## semtorq

You have been liked!!!


----------



## rme

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## RoyalRed

Well I like you all


----------



## Julie

I'm sure am liking everone!


----------



## xanxer82

I liked on Facebook and shared the link on Facebook


----------



## KSKOH

Liked you on Facebook


----------



## Runningwolf

Everyone is liked!


----------



## koda_ky

I just liked you on Facebook


----------



## Beth

Great Idea, Liked you on Facebook,


----------



## captainl

Liked on facebook. I don't think I have my name on my profile here but it is Mike Landry.....and that is the account that liked WMT on facebook. Thanks.


----------



## AKsarben

Liked on Facebook Vernon Jenewein


----------



## deboard

I already liked the forum on facebook, but I unliked and re-liked just in case


----------



## PeterZ

You are officially "Liked" by me on FB.


----------



## mrtree

Like you on facebook!


----------



## ratflinger

I have 'Liked you' on Facebook also


----------



## JEEPINJEEPS

I liked you on Facebook - JEEPINJEEPS


----------



## Born2Wine

*VP Giveaway*

Liked on FB.


----------



## jsavage

Liked on facebook!


----------



## Pine99

I liked you on Facebook!


----------



## Brian

I liked you on facebook...


----------



## TXwinelover1339

Followed on Twitter, and liked on Facebook! 

This pump would come in handy when I start making wine later this year when I have more space. ;-)


----------



## grapeman

Wow, lots of folks like us!


----------



## mphymel

Facebook likey for me. Would have really come in handy last night!! But then, the luster of the kitchen floor improved with the mead that landed on it.


----------



## Bacci

liked you on facebook


----------



## t2000kw

I both liked you on Facebook and posted the link to this giveaway on our Home-Winemaking group on Yahoo Groups. 

Looks useful. Thanks!


----------



## Barrylenski

*facebook*

I liked you on facebook


----------



## zipur

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Chiumanfu

Awesome giveaway! Liked on Facebook!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

We Liked, Crackedcork


----------



## tonyt

I've been liking WMT facebook for some time now, so I liked the contest post.


----------



## Heckle

TxBrew said:


> Like us on Facebook. (https://www.facebook.com/winemakingtalk)


 That's the one I did!


----------



## stujol

liked on face book and I already have told many people about this site


----------



## lbillie72

*I just added WineMakingTalk to my Like list on facebook*

Trying my luck at winning this Vacuum Transfer Wine pump.


----------



## Samh200

Liked of FaceBook


----------



## kglynch42

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## Taise

Liked on Facebook


----------



## bnews

*Wine Pump Giveaway*

Liked on Facebook


----------



## REDBOATNY

Liked on facebook, And have told everyone I know thats ever pushed in a cork.


----------



## tacomaguy20

*Liked*

I like you on facebook


----------



## bnews

*Pump Giveaway*

Posted link on Facebook profile page...


----------



## snpr13

Liked on Facebook as well. Would be great to help bottle my meads.


----------



## sbrosch

I like you, and on Facebook too!!!


----------



## wineygirl

Liked on FB and following on Twitter.


----------



## mors

I liked WineMakingTalk on facebook.


----------



## Robert123Carr

I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## flapbreaker

Liked you on Facebook.


----------



## shanek17

I entered the contest ! I LIKED YOU GUYS ON FACEBOOK. I may be a newbie. but im soaking up the wine making knowledge like a baby at the breast. lol it would be great to have that equipment.


----------



## WildBill

Liked on FB.


----------



## ropewalker

*Vacuum pump giveaway*

I "liked' you on facebook.

Brett Cook


----------



## soatman

Liked on Facebook, that would be nice to bottle some MEAD. YA!!


----------



## five0matt

Officially joined myself and referred a friend.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

Chucks Country Wines likes you on Facebook


----------



## terryb

Liked on FB from here in Vermont.


----------



## grapeman

terryb. Welcome from across the lake. Glad to have you join here. Why not go to the intro section and tell these folks a bit about yourself?


----------



## fizzerzz

Hi - I am following on twitter- Fizzerzz in St Albans UK


----------



## riesf

Liked you on already... just not on Facebook.
I have fixed that oversight on my part.


----------



## Gary_D

You have been liked on Facebook!


----------



## Wade E

Huh, it seems like no one likes us here!


----------



## panidaduo

Great community of enthusiasts sharing great information - "like" you on Facebook LOTS!!


----------



## milky7272

You've been "Liked" on Facebook...by me thanks


----------



## SBWs

You are a like on facebook and a follow on Twitter. I do notice you don't Tweet much, what's up with that? 

Also added a link to this fine forum on my BLOG Country Fruit Wines.


----------



## mbart5fan

I too like you on Facebook.....


----------



## robjloranger

front page on my website

since i can't post links yet, it's robloranger DOT ca


----------



## Surefoot

*You've been LIKED on Facebook!*

You've been LIKED on Facebook! If there were a 'LOVE' button I would've used it!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

you have been liked on facebook! love the site!


----------



## marly

liked you on facebook!!


----------



## lorenae

I liked you on Facebook!


----------



## Bithead

Liked on Facebook


----------



## donaltman3

*Pick me pick me*

Liked on Facebook !!!


PICK ME PICK ME


----------



## prsman

Liked on Facebook


----------



## labratbrewer

following on twitter!


----------



## Javila

Yup, I could use one of these! u have a thumbs up on face book.


----------



## chachi44089

Liked on FB!!


----------



## hobbyiswine

Holy cow this thread is going crazy! Didnt realize I could follow winemakingtalk on twitter! Even if I don't win the pump I can follow the tweets!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*Vacuum pump giveaway bonus !!* 
So I came up with this - if you order a pump between 3-15-2012 and April 1st 2012 and your name is drawn - 

You have the option of accepting another pump or a full refund from the original purshase and *in either case you would receive a complete inline filtering system- including 2 filters,housing,wrench,and bracket. *

*GOOD LUCK EVERYONE !!*

You are also liked on Face book as well !

Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Duster

Liked ya on FB


----------



## loumik

I refered WMT to a friend who makes wine.

LOUMIK


----------



## RockofNJ

Liked you on Facebook


----------



## Troezen

Followed on Twitter and Liked on Facebook! Bring on the Vacuum Pump!


----------



## Famineguy

Liked on Facebook. . .

Cheers!

Brian


----------



## capecodbob

Liked ya on Facebook and love your pump. 
Bob


----------



## pettyus

Following on Twitter!


----------



## Sirs

Liked on facebook already lol


----------



## blank1911

I will really LIKE you on facebook if I win, but I still like you anyway.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Like On facebook


----------



## janzz

I like you and I follow you!


----------



## jeffd10

Liked and Followed

Thanks WMT


----------



## dazz

I "Liked" this page on Facebook. And I really could use the pump.
Dazz


----------



## Stefani

I liked on Facebook and am following on Twitter now


----------



## geepmaley

Liked on FB


----------



## M1wino

Like you on Facebook


----------



## cheesehead

*wine pump contest*

liked on facebook for entry to vacuum pump contest


----------



## anthonyalbertstudios

Liked you on Facebook, thank you!


----------



## fivebk

Liked you on Facebook

BOB


----------



## mayberry

Facebook liked. Let's do this!


----------



## Lilabet

I liked you on Facebook!


----------



## dreppe5

I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## calvindcd

I posted a question and liked you on Facebook .....


----------



## mbrau

like on facebook hope to win bottling a zin today and making a strawberry today also


----------



## SmallTown

I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## noodle23

I liked you folks on facebook. i will be exploring the website more as i run a winery here in Calistoga CA
Cheers,


----------



## calvindcd

I posted a question and liked you on Facebook .....


----------



## mobilecabinworks

You have been "Liked" on FB. Pump please!


----------



## KSmith3011

I linked to my facebook


----------



## Doppelganger

Facebook and Twitter complete


----------



## russfink

liked it on facebook


----------



## javadarth

Followed on twitter


----------



## YeastBeast

I posted a link to the contest on another website


----------



## garymc

*wine pump giveaway*

I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## brewser7

@johnston_7 is now following you on twitter


----------



## Pebbles

I liked you on facebook!


----------



## dpambianchi

i did #2, 3 & 4 !!


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Dan good to see you popping in. Come around more often we always enjoy hearing from you!


----------



## dpambianchi

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Dan good to see you popping in. Come around more often we always enjoy hearing from you!


Hey! Yes, I'm trying to catch up with life. Just too much going on. Hope to join in soon after I deal with pressing winery issues. BTW, I go by "Daniel," not "Dan."


----------



## cutty

*Friended you on facebook*

what home winemaker could'nt use this pump


----------



## Hoosier-Brewer

liked on FB.


----------



## Dvorak

Liked on Facebook!

Thanks!


----------



## tbanach

I have like you on Facebook.


----------



## iamdave

I "like" you guys on Facebook. And IRL too!


----------



## rhollard

I "liked" this on FB


----------



## Runningwolf

dpambianchi said:


> Hey! Yes, I'm trying to catch up with life. Just too much going on. Hope to join in soon after I deal with pressing winery issues. BTW, I go by "Daniel," not "Dan."


 Oops and I knew that as well, sorry!


----------



## MillsWinery

Liked on Facebook and recommended to some friends!


----------



## skiboarder72

you have been liked


----------



## nukinfuts29

liked on FB. Not linking it here, TX already knows who I am


----------



## bradb521

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## dpeloso

You have been "liked" on facebook


----------



## Train

Liked on FB and recommended!


----------



## calebawilson

Liked you on Facebook!


----------



## Zarn

Liked on Facebook and recommended around the world.


----------



## peagen

Liked you on face book


----------



## joeswine

*The new beginning*

Have done all the above except facebook,was here in the beginning and will stay as long as you'll will have me. joewine


----------



## sguffey

Liked on Facebook and now following on Twitter under @GuffGuffGuff


----------



## Loki-Bru

*I liked you on Facebook*

It seems to be a popular option!


----------



## zeus53219

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Neviawen

*Contest*

Hi! I "liked" you on Facebook! My name is Katie Grant


----------



## Phelpsmeister

Liked in facebook.....and in real life!


----------



## MajBob

*You've been liked . . .*

I too have liked you on facebook.

Bob Hendry


----------



## smack

*liked*

i clicked like on facebook


----------



## Ayzala

Liked on FB!


----------



## maddog

Thumbs up on facebook.


----------



## ROMDZ

*Entry*

Following you on Twitter via @RomDz1


----------



## winemaker_3352

Liked on facebook..


----------



## vin_man

"LIKED" you on facebook.


----------



## mysticmead

following you on twitter @MysticHomeBrew


----------



## Elizabeth

_Liked you on facebook. 
_


----------



## strumke

"Liked" you on Facebook


----------



## JOESILVA401

Liked on FB!


----------



## esdubyajay

*I like you on facebook!*

Hi. I liked WineMakingTalk.com on facebook.... please enter me in the drawing!

Thanks.


----------



## OilnH2O

"Liked" you on facebook -- let me know when you need my shipping address!


----------



## bapeters

Liked on facebook!


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

Liked on facebook


----------



## GTG

Liked on FB.
GTG


----------



## Veritas

Liked on facebook.


----------



## ChrisK

Liked on Facebook. Been lurking George's forum and followed the transfer. The pump is a real incentive to become active, great idea.


----------



## SarahRides

Liked on Facebook a while back, does that count?  I don't even have a Twitter account.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Sarah - if I was judging I would count it - but I am not.
Thanks for all your input - since I have been on this forum

thanks steve


----------



## mredge73

Liked on Facebook; also like the new forum.


----------



## lwlampy

I like you!


----------



## Affe

Cory Wellen likes WineMakingTalk.com!


----------



## kanthalion

Liked on Facebook and trying to figure out this twitter thing.


----------



## Aldwyn

You have been liked on Facebook!


----------



## zen_brew

*Following on Twitter*

Zen_Brew is now following you on twitter.


----------



## farmer

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Putterrr

Liked on Facebook (under Janet Corcoran)

Thx


----------



## oneshot4x4

"liked" on facebook by me


----------



## oneshot4x4

Now Following on Twitter!!!!


----------



## Devo9

I have "liked" you on Facebook! YAY!


----------



## jwillette

*jwiner*

Liked u on FB


----------



## BBBF

Liked on Facebook


----------



## LieutenantFF

youve been liked on facebook!


----------



## oldmate

Liked by me


----------



## edrw

*Entered The Contest*

Here's my entry


----------



## millwright01

Liked you on facebook. This is my entry!!


----------



## Coldone

Woohoo!! Followed ya on Twitter! There's my entry


----------



## Andrewwarwick

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Hokapsig

Liked on Facebook too.


----------



## Paulc

Can't remember if I posted on this or not but liked on FB. THanks,


----------



## p_mawdsley

You have been followed on Twitter by p_mawdsley and liked on Facebook!


----------



## dvivster

*wine pump giveaway*

I Liked you on Facebook


----------



## FentonCellars

*Contest...*

You are not just "Liked" your LOVED!


----------



## SueMc

I never win anything but LIKE you anyway!


----------



## cmybeer

You have been liked through my facebook account! I'm crossing my digital fingers.


----------



## Dugger

Liked on Facebook, if I've done it correctly!


----------



## osborngj

I've liked you on facebook.


----------



## lwlampy

*following on twitter also!*



TxBrew said:


> *WineMakingTalk.com is proud to announce the release of the All In One Vacuum Transfer Wine Pump Contest.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up for grabs is a brand new Allinone Vacuum Transfer Wine Pump that features:
> 
> 
> Odorless and oil-free – vacuum pump
> Light weight- approx. 6 lbs and well balanced
> Durable plastic housing is easy to clean
> All adapters, fittings and hoses (no racking canes)
> In-line vacuum release control
> 2 speed filling control
> Consistent liquid height and no overfill spillage
> Can be used to bottle with any shape or size bottles
> Easily degas wine (Co2 removal)
> More information: http://allinonewinepump.com/
> 
> *In order to enter you must complete AT LEAST ONE of the following and then reply to this thread with which one you did.*
> 
> 
> Refer someone to WineMakingTalk. Make sure they enter your exact user name into the referral box upon registration. Only referals after 3/14/2012 will count.
> Like us on Facebook. (https://www.facebook.com/winemakingtalk)
> Follow us on Twitter. (Twitter)
> Post a link to the contest on another website.
> 
> *Contest Details*
> 
> On April 1st we will close this Giveaway, put all the names in a box and draw one winner on April 2nd in a live drawing.
> 
> The winner will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to this thread to claim the prize.
> 
> In order to claim you must send TxBrew a private message with your name and full address. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.
> 
> 
> *Legal*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to WMT PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas *****. Entries must be received by April 1st, 2012. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes or customs fees. Free shipping to anywhere in USA. The image shown is not the actual pump, differences between that photograph and the actual product may vary.


 
on twitter too!


----------



## whine4wine

"LIKE" on facebook.


----------



## HipsterEnology

*I want to win a pump!*

I liked you on Facebook! My name is Luke Mathews.

This looks like a cool forum so hopefully we can chat soon.

Cheers,
Luke


----------



## xAreWhyAyEn

Liked on Facebook!!!!


----------



## lindberg

*Facebook and Twitter*

OK - I liked you on Facebook and also I'm following you on Twitter.

Like us on Facebook. (https://www.facebook.com/winemakingtalk)
Follow us on Twitter. (Twitter)
Laura


----------



## OldCanalBrewing

I am following you on Twitter under the name Familyglow.


----------



## cheesehead

i want to win a pump


----------



## 1WILD1

Liked you on Facebook


----------



## astebbi1

I liked you on Facebook!! Hope I win!!


----------



## astebbi1

I'm also following you on twitter now too!!


----------



## Poni

ok, now i follow you on twitter, maybe now i'll start looking at twitter?


----------



## Julie

Poni said:


> ok, now i follow you on twitter, maybe now i'll start looking at twitter?


 
Hi Poni,

Welcome to winemakingtalk. I see you don't live all that far from me. You would need to sign up with an account and then do a search for winemakingtalk and follow it. I'm not real big on twitter stuff but this is what I did.


----------



## BeerCutter

I liked you on facebook, and signed up here!


----------



## Hankhill

Liked you on Facebook


----------



## PacificTiger

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## macgyver66

You have been liked on Facebook and followed on Twitter.


----------



## joshcox25

Liked you on Facebook!


----------



## TheNautiGals

Like you on Facebook.


----------



## 14bob

youve been liked


----------



## Jblyth

Liked on Facebook


----------



## jmac1961

I Liked the forum on Facebook.


----------



## desquared

*Wine Pump*

Following on Twitter.


----------



## johnthemc

I 'liked' the facebook page


----------



## TxBrew

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/winemakingtalk-com-giveaway


----------



## TxBrew

The winner is 14bob.

If you are 14bob you have 24 hours to contact me through private message with your information.

Thanks and congrats!


----------

